# Northern California Backcountry



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

sierra at Tahoe has the best


----------



## killclimbz

First, take a level I avy course. California has a much more stable snowpack than in Colorado, but when it decides to go it tends to be catrastrophic. You definitely want to be able to identify dangers as the kill rate seems to be much more successful for avalanches out there. 
Tallac, Carson Spur, Donner Pass are all legit backcountry areas around Tahoe. There is also a lot of hikes/tours out of Alpine. Sugar Bowl has a few tours accessed from the ski area too. 

Lot's of Tahoe area backcountry splitters can be found at Splitboard.com. You might post up some questions about the area there. Keep in mind, most of these guys/gals are seasoned vets. They know their stuff, and would be a very good crew to hook up with.


----------



## Suburban Blend

Outside of Mammoth Mountain:
Sierra Nevada Back-country Snowboarding | Blog - Suburban Blend

In Tahoe there is plenty of hiking to do right out of the Alpine Meadows ski area:








Twin Peaks in May


----------



## X1n54n3x

i'm beginning to look into the level 1 avalanche courses...unfortunately i have a final in a couple hours so i need to start studying for that. anyways i see that kirkwood offers a 3 day course- has anyone gone through them? (damn $380 for non passholders!)


----------



## killclimbz

As long as they are certified to give a level I course you should be good. I've seen topics about Kirkwood's program at TGR and they seem to be legit. Hop over to splitboard and post questions about avy courses in the Tahoe area. I am sure some of the guys there like san frantisco or bcrider will have some info. 
If you are needing to get gear, Patroller Supply extends discounts on avy gear to those I pass along to them. They carry low end to high end beacons all at a discount already. If you are looking for a good budget beacon the Ortovox D3 is pretty dang good and gives you the digital beacon benefits. Get a metal shovel, plastics suck for removing avalanche debris. You'll want to give them a call or leave a note about the referral. 

Regardless I know the gear and a course is not cheap, but don't skimp it. After all, what is your life and your friend's life worth?


----------



## nzboardlife

Planning on doing work canada in 2010 for the winter olympics, anyone around whislter who split boards here?


----------



## X1n54n3x

nzboardlife, uh not to be a dick dude, but what does that have to do with nor cal backcountry? i mean you could very well have started a new thread asking that question. anyways im reviving this thread cause the seasons coming up and im really looking forward to some untracked unknown spots. ill do my best to document the spots i find (which will be mainly off of [email protected] around ebbetts pass) with pics and all that good stuff.


----------



## Guest

I think you should visit this country for more information....


----------



## X1n54n3x

ceruleanjet123 said:


> I think you should visit this country for more information....


which country...Canada?


----------



## Guest

You should think about any private jet flying so that you will have the best experience of trip.....


----------



## killclimbz

^^^Man, the spammers must really think we are a huge consumer base and want to buy their wares. WTF do jets have to with snowboarding? Maybe should try privatejets.com or something. Nobody was asking about locations we needed to fly to. Making a post so your sig shows is still spam. Hence BANNED.


----------



## X1n54n3x

niccee. i got excited when my email told me someone posted on here, but it turns out it was some douche bag promoting his jets. btw, who the fuck can afford a private jet on here??
back to the topic- NOR CAL POW POW BACKCOUNTRY!


----------



## killclimbz

I can tell you that peeps have been getting after it in NorCal already. Splitboard.com has lot's of Northern Cal riders there. Teton Gravity has a trip report or two up also. It is looking pretty good.


----------

